# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Rain in TB

## russ&pam

Does TB get a lot of rain?

----------


## sunchaser

The least in Jamaica, I believe.

----------


## ohliz

No, it's generally very dry (mountains to the NE stop much of it). 

But it CAN rain, I've been there for it more than once.

----------


## Rumghoul

We just got back - nine days - some rain one afternoon.  If you are watching the weather forecast it will probably show a chance every day, but it very rarely makes it over the mountain.

----------

